# GSR - Greenstone Resources



## Uncle Festivus (15 December 2007)

http://www.barraresources.com.au/

ASX Code BAR 
Company Name Barra Resources 
Share Price 0.310
Shares 180 million
Market Cap $55m
Current Production 27 koz/year
Cash Cost 648 A$/oz



> Our key project at Burbanks, Coolgardie, is a highlight and main focus as the Company moves successfully from junior explorer to gold producer in August 2006. The Company remains unhedged and looks forward to further likely exploration success. Burbanks has historically produced 366,000 ounces. Drilling in 2005 and 2006 has delivered an initial resource of 74,000 ounces with latest drilling confirming depth and strike extensions of Burbanks gold mineralisation. This resource is considered the first step in the establishment of a major mining operation at Burbanks.
> 
> Burbanks lease covers over 5kms of the Burbanks shear, the most significant gold producing structure in the Coolgardie Goldfield. The Ida fault is a major gold producing structure which runs for over 400kms from Coolgardie in the south to beyond Agnew in the north. Major deposits located on the trend include Davyhurst, Riverina, Mt.Ida, Emu andBellevue, all high grade deposits. Barra holds large tenement positions at three strategic positions along the Ida Fault at Phillips Find, Riverina and Quinns.




Just kicking the rocks with this one - following on from spectacular drilling results, and re-start of production in Jan 08? Market depth is virtually non existant, so share price volatility ahead? At 31c, EV now greater than market cap - and doesn't include any resource upgrade from latest drilling - undervalued by the market.



> Nov 15 2007 ann - ​
> The Company is pleased to announce the intersection of stunning high grade gold mineralisation associated with its deeper drilling campaign of the Tailor Shoot - Eastern Reef system at its 100% owned Burbanks Gold Project, located 8 kilometres south west of Coolgardie, Western Australia. These latest results include:​
> 
> 6.0 metres grading 39.7 grams per tonne gold (including 0.5 metres grading 468.6 grams per tonne gold)​
> ...


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2007)

There are some great grades there but latest drilling was low widths. Must be the type of deposit perhaps...



> Dahmu Reef continues to grow at Burbanks with further high grade gold mineralisation intersected confirming Dahmu’s consistent high grade nature.
> 
> Underground exploration drilling below immediate mining operations and at depth continues to show high potential for a significant increase in resources.
> 
> ...





Where's the big upside you reackon??


----------



## Bushman (21 December 2007)

Yonkers. Check out the drill results released by this WA miner today. 

Burbanks Gold Project, Coolgardie WA. Drill hole one of a series of 6. 

4.69m grading 462.1 g/t including 0.21m grading 10,300 g/t. 

That is massive. They think they have found a new reef. 

As I said, it is drill hole 1 of 6. Drilling to recommence in January 2008 so could be more spectacular hits to come.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 December 2007)

kennas said:


> There are some great grades there but latest drilling was low widths. Must be the type of deposit perhaps...
> 
> Where's the big upside you reackon??




Up 23% today, it could be the start of something big - new reef, excellent grades, more holes to come!



Bushman said:


> Yonkers. Check out the drill results released by this WA miner today.
> 
> Burbanks Gold Project, Coolgardie WA. Drill hole one of a series of 6.
> 
> ...


----------



## jman2007 (23 December 2007)

Hehe,

I don't think I've ever seen such a high grade intercept reported on the ASX.  This outdoes even RMS's effort a few months ago. The geos would have been checking the drilling offsiders pockets for sure, that is some serious gear they pulled out of that hole! 

Some of these small underground stopes that follow a structure along strike can be incredibly high-grade.  If it is a locally significant structure i.e. a quartz reef, and not just a locaized high grade anomaly, and if the gold is hosted in quartz vein or altered wallrock, then a lot of it will probably be free-milling and of low refractory nature (which = good).

Needless to say, a great result for Barra.  I don't hold atm.

jman


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 December 2007)

*Spectactular gold intersection by Barra*




*A previously unexplored section of a Western Australian gold mine has yielded one of the most spectacular gold discoveries in Australian resources history.*

The exceptional high grade hit yielded 10,300 grams per tonne (g/t) gold – or over 10 kilograms per tonne – as part of a high grade intersection from deep drilling by Barra Resources Ltd on the company’s wholly-owned Burbanks underground mine near Coolgardie in Western Australia. 

The intersection, over 0.21m, was part of a longer 4.69m intersection that graded a spectacular 462.1g/t gold in Hole BBUD329.

“I have been drilling for two decades in and around the Kambalda – Kalgoorlie gold province and cannot recall any intersection of this magnitude,” Barra’s Managing Director, Mr Dean Goodwin.

http://www.minebox.com/story.asp?articleId=10595

The discovery is the second major gold development for Barra this week in the Kambalda region.

The company also announced a 70% farm-in to the gold rights of Breakaway Resources’ acreage just to the northwest of Ramelius Resources’ high grade Wattle Dam gold mine near Coolgardie. The tenement area includes the historic Spargo’s Reward gold mine.

*Mr Goodwin said the company was close to finalising its forward gold strategy for 2008 and expected to make an announcement shortly, including the schedule for a new resource upgrade, based on results from current drilling.*


----------



## grizzly1 (18 March 2008)

Long time and no posts, methinks not much interest.
Have I missed something re Burbanks ? they have outstanding results in December, halt mining to concentrate on proving up initial intersections with results expected by mid Feb, mid Feb passes and no drilling results, projected cash costs are pretty high at up to 660/oz, Rumours are starting to circulate that they've proven up initial findings but no anny?? 
Have I missed an anny somewhere ??


----------



## grizzly1 (18 March 2008)

grizzly1 said:


> Long time and no posts, methinks not much interest.
> Have I missed something re Burbanks ? they have outstanding results in December, halt mining to concentrate on proving up initial intersections with results expected by mid Feb, mid Feb passes and no drilling results, projected cash costs are pretty high at up to 660/oz, Rumours are starting to circulate that they've proven up initial findings but no anny??
> Have I missed an anny somewhere ??




Still nothing Following / accompaying the half yearly released on 14/03 (I knew I'd seen it but it's not on their website nor Comsuc)  their cash position has increased so it's not a bad half yearly, along with their comments that the costs of establishing Burbanks have largely been accounted for and that 2008 should be a good year.

C'mon BAR just tell us you've found some more gold at the bottom of the hole, all else is in place.


----------



## tarlox (26 June 2008)

Ann out today! Check out asx site. I think this one has some good potential.  More results for Mt Thirsty to come.


----------



## Synergy (26 June 2008)

Yeah hopefully some more drill results to come in the near future. I've held this for a month or so waiting for results and have watched it fall more than I expected it to. Hopefully the SP picks up as the results come though.


----------



## Megacents (17 July 2008)

Interesting information on Barra Unearths Nickel Sulphide Gossans at Mt Thirsty and Burbanks gold drilling.


----------



## grizzly1 (31 July 2008)

Synergy said:


> Yeah hopefully some more drill results to come in the near future. I've held this for a month or so waiting for results and have watched it fall more than I expected it to. Hopefully the SP picks up as the results come though.




The results come through and Burbanks is upgraded to 40000 ounces which was what they expected to pull out of Burbanks in 2008 so I assume that they've only got to JORC one more years production or put another way they'll run out of JORC gold at burbanks by mid 2009 (yes there's a promise to find more just nearby, maybe some of the 200 000 ounces they expected to find in their ??Feb anny) I'd have thought this is very disappointing and cash costs for 2007 were $614 per ounce (anyone betting that they'll do it cheaper this year,,, please tell me something I'd like to know, their estimates were 580-660 per ounce so I'll be nice and go for 650) selling at 900 equals around 250 profit per ounce equals 10 million profit from Burbanks. And I'll bet a fair slice of that will go into trying to extend the life there. At the cash burn rate they've got, I can't be bothered looking at that right now suffice to say they're probably not going to see the conversion of the outstanding oppies without a miracle as this Burbanks resource update was not it,, shame it cost me some more of my hard earned but I'm out,,,,,,,, unless someone can show me why not.


----------



## tarlox (27 May 2009)

26% jump today and a speeding ticket.  But no announcement?  Ive been holding these for a while.  Would have been a nice buy back in december


----------



## tarlox (1 July 2009)

Ann out today. Looks like good news with more good news to come.  Is there anyone else holding &/or watching this stock at the moment?


----------



## derty (1 July 2009)

Yes have been following their progress, don't hold any shares. 

Don't agree with their interpretation of it being a Kambalda Style nickel sulphide occurrence as the Mt Thirsty Sill is what is called a differentiated mafic-ultramafic sill and solidifies within the Earth while the Kambalda associated komatiites erupt as lavas. 

It is more likely that this style of nickel mineralisation is analogous to deposits such as Radio Hill, Carr Boyd, Munni Munni. The nickel grades will be lower than that with Kambalda style deposits but can have much larger tonnages.

Either way it is significant to identify nickel sulphides in the Mt Thirsty Sill.


----------



## tarlox (7 July 2009)

Thanks for your comments derty.  BAR has had some good rises over the past week.  Hopefully the trend continues and it's not just a pump and dump.


----------



## tarlox (30 July 2009)

*Worlds Hottest 100 Gold Stocks*

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page67?oid=86881&sn=Detail

Interetsing article.  Barra listed amongst hottest 100 gold stocks in the world.


----------



## barrabegga (7 April 2010)

Am a newbie to this. Have held this stock for about 2 years now. Seems to me that a lot of potential good news is announced, price rises, then gradually falls away. Would not be surprised if another announcement is in the wind.
Maybe thats just wishful thinking on my behalf.


----------



## barrabegga (20 April 2010)

SP has increased 27% since last post (almost 2 weeks). Still expecting an announcement in the next few days if past history in anything to go on. Anyone else holding this stock?


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 April 2010)

Gandal bow-wow. I wouldn't touch this with a barge-pole.  

This stock has promised a lot and delivered little. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## derty (19 May 2010)

Very interesting nickel sulphide intersection at Mt Thirsty released today. 

MTRC015 intersected 6m @3.40% Ni from 201m including 2m @ 6.75% Ni. The sulphides are from what they believe to be the basal contact. Grades have higher Ni and lower Cu than would be expected from a differentiated mafic-ultramafic system so may actually be komatiitic and be separate from the main sill.

Could be very interesting if they can get a few more holes into this. Though the pegmatite dykes may be a pain in the butt.


----------



## Cam019 (15 September 2017)

Shovels were out for this 7 year resurrection.

Bought BAR this morning at 0.075 after a breakout above Tuesdays high of 0.074. iSL set for close on or below 0.069. Weekly chart also looking promising with a BO-HR (thanks Pete) above 0.073.

Daily:





Weekly:


----------



## Cam019 (20 September 2017)

Out today at 0.069 for a -1R result.


----------



## System (2 November 2021)

On November 2nd, 2021, Barra Resources Limited (BAR) changed its name and ASX code to Greenstone Resources Limited (GSR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2021)

▪ Barra Resources Limited completes name change to Greenstone Resources Limited 
▪ The new ASX code has been confirmed as ASX: GSR as of Tuesday, 2 November 2021  
▪ The new Company name better represents the new strategic direction of the Company  
▪ The launch is accompanied by a new website and corporate presentation 

Greenstone Resources Limited (ASX:GSR)  (formerly Barra Resources Limited) is pleased to advise that following shareholder approval at the Company’s Annual General  Meeting held on Friday, 29 October 2021, the Company’s name has officially changed with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC) and is registered for trading as ASX:GSR on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX). 

The effective date for the change of Company name and ticker code on the ASX will be from the commencement of trading on Tuesday, 2 November 2021. 



> All current ordinary shareholdings and listed options in Barra Resources Limited have been re-assigned to Greenstone Resources Limited and current Barra Resources shareholders need take no further action in this regard.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

*Investment *Highlights (Nov 2021)

High grade, shallow & underexplored gold portfolio

*Polymetallic Portfolio*

Burbanks Gold Mine, Coolgardie, Western Australia  
Phillips Find Mining Centre, Coolgardie, Western Australia  
Mt Thirsty Cobalt Project, Norseman, Western Australia  
 *Trial Mining Underway at Burbanks*

Strategic Joint Venture with FMR Investments  
Limited to two small areas, presenting no risk to Greenstone  
Ore to be toll treated through neighbouring FMR mill (Greenfields Mill)  
 *Aggressive Exploration Program Planned*

Historical highgrade operation producing 421koz largely from the upper 140m  
Limited exploration below 250m, and no exploration below 350m  
Previous intercepts include, 4.7m @ 462.1g/t Au from 244m (BBUD329)  
 *Longlife Cobalt Exposure  *

One of Australia’s most advanced cobalt projects (PFS completed 2020)  
Several optimisation options currently under review  
Assessing ability to produce sulphate or P / CAM products  
_...................... and GSR has risen from under 3c to 4.8c in the last week_

The *Mt Thirsty *Co-Ni Project is a Joint Venture (Conico 50%, Greenstone Resources Ltd 50%);

_MT THIRSTY GEOLOGICAL REVIEW FOLLOWING NEIGHBOURING DISCOVERY BY GALILEO  _

Geological review underway at Mt Thirsty following recent discovery by Galileo Mining Ltd (ASX: GAL)
Galileo’s Callisto discovery only 200 metres from northern tenement boundary held by the MTJV
Continuity of the prospective mineralised horizon onto MTJV tenure supported by lithology & geophysics
Prospective mineralised horizon remains untested with a further 1.5km extending onto MTJV tenure
Program of Work application underway with DMIRS to support maiden 2,000 metre drill campaign
Maiden drill campaign expected to begin within the next 6-8 weeks, and taking 4 weeks to complete
Broader regional geological review underway assessing nickel sulphide and LCT pegmatite potential


----------



## greggles (2 August 2022)

Mark Creasy bets on Galileo Mining’s neighbour Greenstone Resources to follow Callisto find









						Creasy bets on Galileo’s neighbour Greenstone
					

WA uber prospector Mark Creasy has taken a punt that the discovery made by his Galileo Mining at its Norseman project may extend into ground held by Greenstone Resources.




					thewest.com.au
				






> WA uber prospector Mark Creasy has taken a punt that the discovery made by his Galileo Mining at its Norseman project may extend into ground held by Greenstone Resources.
> 
> Mr Creasy has been outed as the “strategic mining investor” Greenstone stated in June had paid about $2 million for a 4.3 per cent cornerstone position in the company as part of a $4.9m share placement.
> 
> ...




If anyone should know, it would be Mark Creasy given his familiarity with the region and Galileo's operations.


----------



## greggles (7 October 2022)

GSR share price plummets more than 40% today after a disappointing update from their Mt. Thirsty JV. The market expected much better results than these and traders are heading for the exit this morning.

JV partner Conico Ltd (CNJ) down even more today.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2022)

watch out below


----------



## noirua (2 December 2022)

Greenstone Resources (ASX:GSR) hits bonanza grade gold at Burbank
					

Greenstone Resources (ASX:GSR) has recorded multiple high-grade gold intersections in the first round of drilling at its Burbank project in Western Australia.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Greenstone Resources (GSR) has recorded multiple high-grade gold intersections in the first round of drilling at its Burbank project in Western Australia.

Initial results from the company’s phase one drill campaign returned seven metres at 57.84 grams per tonne (g/t) gold from 90 metres downhole, which included one metre at 375 g/t gold.

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^GSR&p=5&t=1


----------

